#ubuntu-website 2008-11-11
<Turl> hi newz2000, I saw firefox's index is fixed :)
<newz2000> hi Turl, yes, I noticed it yesterday
<newz2000> it was actually published last week (thursday or friday) so I'm surprised it took so long
<newz2000> I think it was due to our aggressive caching during the release period
<Turl> I still wonder why sometimes, when I open firefox, another ubuntu page loads
<newz2000> it's the offline start page for when no network connection is detected
<Turl> but I have connection :p
<newz2000> is it the page that looks kind of gold coloured at the top?
<Turl> it's one that talks about ubuntu and has links for the community and similar
<Turl> chrome://ubufox/... or sth similar is the url
<newz2000> this? http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> chrome://... is the offline start page
<Turl> not that one
<Turl> strange then
<newz2000> the test is very simple, it looks for a response to  acertain website within a certain short period, and if the website doesn't respond quick enough it gives you the offline page
<Turl> maybe it's 'cause I use wifi? :p
<Turl> what site, btw?
<newz2000> I think start.ubuntu.com
<Turl> btw, I have an idea for the download page, to simplify it a bit without much recoding
<Turl> it's a meantime solution, lets say
 * newz2000 is eager to hear
<Turl> you could group the mirrors in countries, like aaa.com, bbb.com and ccc.com are from USA and aaa.com.ar bbb.com.ar are from Argentina
<Turl> and then show a list of the available countries
<Turl> so the user just chooses his/her country, or one nearby
<newz2000> that is a good idea
<newz2000> That would make the list far simpler and shorter
<Turl> you should put a notice however, that the country is needed for mirror selection (well, use more "simple" words, people don't even need to know what a mirror is), because if not some paranoid people might think you are gathering info, spying on them or sth.
<newz2000> yeah, there's been a lot of debate on the "correct" amount of text.
<newz2000> we decided to have very little this tiem around
<newz2000> right now it says, "Choose a download location near you" Can you suggest better wording to replace or add to that?
<Turl> mhm, you could write "Choose your country (or one nearby) to download from" if you implement the country list system
<Turl> I'm not a native speaker nor have any high degree in English, so I'm surely not the best person to have a thought on that
<newz2000> I understand, I just was curious the keywords you felt were lacking
<newz2000> so switching to a coutntry based system and communicating to people that they need to choose a country is your goal.
<newz2000> I think that's a very good idea.
<newz2000> Maybe "Download from a country near you."
<Turl> that sounds good
<newz2000> There are a lot of countries not in the list so many people will have to choose a nearby country.
<Turl> maybe highlight the fact that downloading from a nearby country is faster?
<newz2000> ah, good suggestion
<newz2000> Very good suggestion
<Turl> "Download faster from a country near you." doesn't sound good though. maybe include it in another paragraph on the right/under the list, or in a tooltip?
<newz2000> Turl: in South America, if your country wasn't chosen what would you do, choose from a neighbor or choose from USA?
<newz2000> say Peru or Brazil, or USA?
<Turl> I have experience downloading from neighbour countries, so I'd choose USA. Usually latin american countries have low-bandwith connections.
<newz2000> that's what I thought
<newz2000> That's so hard to communicate and the impact can be quite severe (so I've heard)
<Turl> and if there was an option to download from europe, I'd do that either.
<newz2000> you would or would not do that?
<Turl> instead, sorry :p
<newz2000> ah, interesting... europe is faster than USA for you?
<Turl> yep, I think there's a direct network link from america-europe?
<Turl> well, all of them download the same if you use a download manager though :p
<newz2000> Latin America and Africa are two very odd places when calculating downloads. For Africa the rules are easy (choose Europe) because there are fewer people downloading and there just isn't a logical choice unless you're in south africa.
<newz2000> Latin america however has tons of Ubuntu users and interest and the rules for ideal bandwidth seem to be very complex
<Turl> there's a site that shows the world traffic
<Turl> here http://www.internettrafficreport.com/
<newz2000> very interesting stuff
<Turl> you see, we have very low packet loss :p http://www.internettrafficreport.com/samerica.htm
<newz2000> I see
<Turl> quite high in North America http://www.internettrafficreport.com/namerica.htm :O
<huayra> hello everyone
<huayra> newz2000, I need some advice :)
<newz2000> hey huayra
<huayra> SpreadUbuntu went life with 0.1
<huayra> and we have been having performance problems
<huayra> http://ubuntu.ec/su/drupal5/
<AliTabuger7> his server is maxed out on both RAM and swap
<huayra> hard reboot every 12 hours is not the idea of my ideal site
<huayra> so, we want to make some performance tweaks
<huayra> and see how that goes
<huayra> that's why we are here :)
<huayra> so, the info:
<huayra> The server is hosting 2 drupal instances and 2 other sites (little to none traffic in all of them besides SpreadUbuntu)
<AliTabuger7> it's 256 mb of ram, and 512 of swap. I believe that adding more swap will help performance in the short run. Having 0 available memory cripples the system. Of course this would have to be coupled with ways to reduce memory usage.
<huayra> I made a report for 30 seconds ago with webalizer so you can see the load, visits, etc
<huayra> http://ubuntu.ec/webalizer/
<huayra> For november specifically: http://ubuntu.ec/webalizer/usage_200811.html
<huayra> so, what can we do to improve our performance?
<huayra> and the server runs of course ubuntu :)
<newz2000> huayra: so the site is running slow?
<newz2000> (sorry for delay, I was focused on another task and didn't see the conversation window)
<huayra> not now, but when there is too much load it takes ages to get the page up
<huayra> but the server never dies(tm), but in practice it does :(
<huayra> (it's ok :))
<newz2000> right
<newz2000> do you know if you are using the mpm worker module or the mpm prefork module for apache?
<huayra> let me check
<huayra> I should see that in apache.conf right?
<huayra> apache2.conf
<newz2000> just a moment
<huayra> ok
<newz2000> huayra: ok, I'm avail
<huayra> good :)
<newz2000> I'm not sure how to tell which mpm module is enabled
<huayra> where can it e seen?
<huayra> I am sure i have seen it somewhere
<newz2000> There is probably a package installed, apache2-mpm-(something)
<newz2000> or something like that
<newz2000> dpkg -l apache2-mpm*
<newz2000> (that's a little L)
<newz2000> that will list the modules, the installed one will have a version number listed
<huayra> prefork
<huayra> I'm in aptitude
<huayra> ;)
<newz2000> ok, now look in /etc/apach2/apache2.conf
<newz2000> scroll down to the preform mpm section
<huayra> want the dump?
<newz2000> no
<newz2000> what is max_clients set to?
<huayra> 50
<huayra> I did change that to 25, but in worker MPM, not prefork :(
<huayra> shall I put a different value there?
<newz2000> I'm looking at the stats you linked to
<newz2000> I see a huge spike on Nov 10th
<newz2000> was that a period when your server was overwhelmed?
<huayra> it may have been
<huayra> we released yesterday and announced to all LoCo teams, marketing people and I posted it in the planet
<huayra> so I guess it may have something to do with that
<newz2000> is it possible for you to run webalizer on just the log file from the 10th?
<huayra> the server went down yesterday at about 18.00 UTC
<huayra> and tonight at 00.30 UTC
<huayra> I guess so, but I have only one file.
<huayra> :|
<newz2000> Just do a grep to get the lines out from the 10th into a new log file and then run it on that
<huayra> I did see though in the errors log that the max_clients value was reached
<newz2000> I'm trying to figure out if we're barking up the wrong tree
<newz2000> the numbers you're hitting are lower than I'd expect to be crushing your server
<huayra> there it is
<huayra> http://ubuntu.ec/webalizer/
<huayra> just the 10th
<huayra> I have made a file for the 11th too if you want to see
<newz2000> 5600 hits per hour was your peak on the 10th. That's pretty low. :-/
<newz2000> Its busy, don't get me wrong
<newz2000> but a modern server can handle more than 1.5 hits/sec usually
<huayra> it's ok
<huayra> it may be something else
<newz2000> so you're hitting swap when the load goes up?
<huayra> yes
<huayra> it uses up ALL resources
<huayra> and bye
<huayra> want to see the log for the 11th just to see what caused it to fall the last time?
<newz2000> sure
<huayra> see the webalizer overview now
<newz2000> not as high as the peak on the 10th
<huayra> ok
<huayra> mmm, I have put drupal to make a cache every hour
<newz2000> what's your site's url again?
<huayra> http://ubuntu.ec/su/drupal5/the message I almost always
<huayra> http://ubuntu.ec/su/drupal5/
<huayra> sorry
<newz2000> whenever I try to go to SpreadUbuntu.com It sends me to ubuntu.com
<huayra> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/70603/
<huayra> yeah, spreadubuntu.com is not our URL yet
<huayra> we must have the code ready
<huayra> and then we can ask for the DNS redirection
<newz2000> ok, I see a big prob
<newz2000> you're using drupal to server static files
<huayra> right now it is only a test site
<newz2000> for example this url: http://ubuntu.ec/su/drupal5/?q=en/system/files/imagecache/-t64/Poster_English_Ubuntu_export_version_openversion_smalljpeg[1].jpg
<huayra> yes
<huayra> what shall we do?
<huayra> no 1 hour cache?
<newz2000> there is a setting in drupal that lets you serve the files directly instead of via drupal
<huayra> yes, let me check
<huayra> oh, but then we cannot count them...
<newz2000> true
<newz2000> unless you use webalizer
<huayra> ok
<newz2000> The other option is to add more ram
<newz2000> that will help a lot
<huayra> 512 will be enough you think?
<newz2000> It will help a lot.
<huayra> good answer ;)
<newz2000> The other option is to turn off the bells and whistles. I think that would help a lot too but then you lose functionality
<huayra> yeah, the ells and whistles are alpha and omega in a marketing site ;)
<huayra> but maybe just sing public access for files in general would make a big difference
<huayra> Download method:
<huayra> Public - files are available using HTTP directly.
<huayra> Private - files are transferred by Drupal.
<huayra> this is what you mean, right?
<newz2000> yes, correct
<huayra> I think I will try that
<huayra> I can't stand seeing the site go down again
<huayra> but if I activate the option again, the it regains the possibility to count the downloads, right?
<huayra> is prefork a good choice?
<huayra> and all the options as shown above?
<huayra> ok newz2000 thanks for your time
<huayra> we did remove all kind of stuff we don't use
<huayra> modules and things like that
<huayra> let's hope it turns out to work :)
<newz2000> I think you need the option you have (prefork). It's not ideal but is needed for php
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-12
<ryanakca> newz2000: I noticed that GA isn't monitoring the download attempts on kubuntu.org ... hadn't we fixed that?
<newz2000> ryanakca: I think it tracks them in the same report as ubuntu.com's downloads
 * newz2000 checks
<newz2000> Yes, I have them in a separate report
<newz2000> I'll email it to Jonathan
<AliTabuger7> hey newz2000, I think we have the site working better now with the public download method. I'm not sure the current performance is good proof of a performance increase, if there is any, since there is less traffic now as there was yesterday.
<AliTabuger7> On a side note. I thought you said you were planning on releasing a new ubuntu.com. I don't notice a big difference. am I just not looking in the right place?
<newz2000> It got delayed unfortunately :-(
<AliTabuger7> tragic. I was kind of looking forward to it. Is there anywhere I could get a sneak preview?
<newz2000> It doesn't look much different, you can see it at shipit.ubuntu.com
<AliTabuger7> ah yes. we were actually looking at using this for our starting point. it's much nicer when you look at the code. Especially the outer borders. The borders look visually better too. I think we decided against it because it was for drupal 6.
<AliTabuger7> so. do you have any other tricks of the trade to improve performance?
<newz2000> I think the next step is to increase your ram
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hey qense
<ryanakca> newz2000: okies
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-13
<hassanibraheem> hi
<newz2000> hello
<hassanibraheem> I want to report a typo in recent news
<hassanibraheem> is this the right place?
<newz2000> sure
<hassanibraheem> http://www.ubuntu.com/news/arm-linux
<hassanibraheem> the title itself "low-poer" to "low-power"
<newz2000> hassanibraheem: thanks, I'll correct it now
<newz2000> wow, how did that get missed?
<newz2000> ugh, now I have to fix it in 5 diff places
<hassanibraheem> oh, I noticed just the title :)
<newz2000> yeah, that's in 5 diff pages though
<newz2000> all fixed, thanks a bunch for taking the time to report it hassanibraheem
<hassanibraheem> great :) , and great news btw ;)
<hassanibraheem> bye
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hi
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-14
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hi
<newz2000> mdke: hi matt, there's a broken link on the new help homepage. The community link needs a trailing slash.
<newz2000> I no longer have ssh access to that server or site so I've asked the sysadmins for access or to have one of them fix it. However you should update your copy.
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-15
<mdke> newz2000: every change should go through the bzr branch so I will fix it there, but best thing is to file bugs so they don't get lost
<qense> hello
<ryanakca> newz2000: could you take a look at bug 297712 please?
<ubot3> Malone bug 297712 in kubuntu-website "Download web page does not have links to jigdo downloads" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/297712
<jarlen> qense: you around?
<qense> yes
<jarlen> how is ubuntu wanted going?
<qense> I'm almost finished with the admin queue
<jarlen> the entire admin part?
<qense> no, just the editing
<qense> no removal
<qense> just status changing and editng
<jarlen> ok, I'm trying to convince my pal that it's a project worth helping out on
<jarlen> he needs some programming to spend his time on :P
<qense> well, there is still no searching
<qense> if someone else would want to do the skill pages, that would be fine too. Then I could have a look at the theme from madrh
<jarlen> so, it's like a search function, and the profiles you still need done?
<qense> well, next to the skill overview pages of tasks(not profiles, the offered part won't be there yet) yes
<qense> although everything can still use a lot of polishing and isn't that advanced
<qense> but with these two things we could start testing to see what actual real world users think of it
<jarlen> so more like the wanted "posters" themselves?
<qense> currently it's indeed jsut the help needed part
<jarlen> any idea how it's going with mads' design?
<jarlen> I remember he contacted me, and I gave him a few pointers, never heard how it worked out though
<qense> well, hugh brant also gave some suggestions. I asked him if he could use them, but he didn't really seem to get it, maybe I should have epxlained better what I wanted.
<qense> I think I'll have a look at the work he already did and the changes proposed by Hugh Brant and merge them together in the final drupal theme.
<qense> btw, you did know that the working branch is at lp:~qense/ubuntu-wanted/qevel ?
<qense> only when a feature is done I upload it to the main one
<jarlen> no, I don't really look that much into it, just looked a bit that the stuff mads sent over
<qense> Did he also send the .zip archive to you?
<jarlen> is it normal that drupal designs is just randomly scathered all over the html and the design files, instead of being kept in one place?
<jarlen> it really seemed like a mess
<jarlen> well, he hooked me up with some links to some of the stuff being worked at, at that time
<jarlen> but it's been a while, didn't really follow up on it
<qense> It's indeed a mess, although the brainstorm theme isn't that clean either.
<jarlen> could be it's just a drupal mess
<jarlen> im glad I don't have to work that much with it :P
<qense> Everything also needs some polishing. Especially the interface can be a mess. When you create a new task, all skills are listed under each other. There are just three skills in the testing version, but what if more will be used?
<qense> There is also no interface to manage the skills.
<jarlen> I've made an admin interface for a project at work, I added a "new" button, to some of the drop down menus
<jarlen> that "new" selection, would the call a javascript, where you could put in the new options'
<jarlen> ... but that could prove real messy in the long run for a page being used by a lot of different peopple
<jarlen> -p
<qense> I don't think it would be a good idea to let everyone add skills. The approval of tasks is manually done, but everyone can add.
<qense> It would be really helpful if someone else would also code a bit. That way you'd have someone to discuss things with and who can tell you if he/she thinks that certain things can be done better or are just wrong.
<qense> It would also force me to explain my thoughts clearly. ;)
<qense> So if your friend does want to help, he would be very welcome.
<jarlen> thought so :-9
<jarlen> I might be up for some sparring if needed, but I dunno about the coding itself
<jarlen> I have a lot of projects on my own already that I can't even get myself started on :P
<qense> nicolas wrote a mvc-like module
<qense> it's based a lot on brainstorm things
<qense> Drupal has got some nice hooks, forms are very easy to create, but overall I find at least drupal 5 not that consistent
<jarlen> never looked much at drupal
<jarlen> but really seemed like a mess, from the short look I took for Mads
<qense> the brainstorm theme is the main cause for that mess
<jarlen> so it's the website team's fault?
<jarlen> that's not really reassuring :P
<qense> I don't know a lot about drupal 6 or 7, but since drupal 5 is the only approved version by canonical we have to use it
<qense> I'm not sure who wrote the theme, but there is only one developer for brainstorm
<jarlen> can't you get a clean version, without their mess?
<qense> I'm not sure
<jarlen> it's easier to make a mess if you got noone stopping you
<qense> the problem is that I want to spend time on giving the website more or at least some features rather than cleaning up the code of a theme that is working
<qense> although you do get some weird glitches sometimes
<qense> If someone who isn't afraid of PHP and Drupal and knows how to theme would do that, I'd be very happy.
<jarlen> heh, don't think I can help you with that, designers seems hard to come by :)
<qense> this is the work mads did: https://dl-web.getdropbox.com/get/Photos/ubuntu-wanted-theme.png?w=272a7347
<jarlen> an 404 error? that's not what I told him to :P
<qense> do you get a 404?
<jarlen> yeh
<qense> probably a disguised 403
<jarlen> bugged server?
<qense> no
<qense> in a sec
<qense> http://www.getdropbox.com/gallery/312625/1/Ubuntu%20Wanted?h=a73d47
<qense> this should do the trick
<jarlen> well, that's pretty much what he showed me he wanted to do, I guess :)
<qense> another thing that needs to be done! a menu block
<qense> Currently the biggest problem is editing the skills linking table
<qense> I'm not sure how to check if the entries already exist or should be created, especially how to do that with as less queries as possible.
<qense> I think that I already query a bit too much sometimes.
<qense> well, I'm off
<qense> bye!
<jarlen> Im trying to create an OpenSSH-key using the guide here: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair but I only get to 0 byte files
<jarlen> anyone who experienced something like that?
<jarlen> or got a solution?
<jarlen> all im doing is the "ssh-keygen -t rsa" command, and then fill out as requested
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-16
<ryanakca> newz2000: ^seelenn^ has offered to help out with Kubuntu.org :)
<ryanakca> ^seelenn^: newz2000 is the Ubuntu webmaster
<^seelenn^> Hello newz2000
<Turl> http://yokozar.livejournal.com/19088.html :\
<^seelenn^> newz2000: Is there a chance of getting a dump of kubuntu.org for testing mods locally?
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-15
<newz2000> AlanBell: I got your merge proposal, looks good but I'm a tiny bit concerned about cross-browser support fur text-align: start
<newz2000> do you know anything about that?
<newz2000> oh, I know who to ask...
<newz2000> yaili: when you have a moment, can we chat here about a text-align prob we're having?
<newz2000> the issue is that the css reset uses text-align: left which breaks pages that are right-to-left.
<newz2000> One proposal was to switch to text-align: start which should respect that. Do you agree this is the best solution or do you have a better idea?
<AlanBell> hi
<AlanBell> yeah, interesting point that
<AlanBell> this doesn't list start as a possible value http://www.w3schools.com/css/pr_text_text-align.asp
<AlanBell> but this does http://www.w3.org/TR/2010/WD-css3-text-20101005/#text-align
<yaili_> newz2000: just a sec
<newz2000> AlanBell: yes, I came across the same info. I know some CSS3 features have been common for a while, not sure if that is one of them.
<AlanBell> there are quite a few "reset.css" files about on the web that do text-align:left
<newz2000> all right, I guess we're not going to hear back from yaili today
<newz2000> AlanBell: I did some testing with text-align not specified and it seemd to work OK
<newz2000> Since a browser that doesn't respect text-align: start will likely revert to whatever the default is, I say we merge your change
<newz2000> I'll approve the mp and will merge it in with my other changes this week
<newz2000> thanks for your work on it
<AlanBell> great
<AlanBell> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-11746150
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-16
<AlanBell> hi newz2000
<AlanBell> at the moment in the wiki the reset.css sets all list types to decimal
<AlanBell> so it squishes the settings for alpha, roman, upper-roman etc
<AlanBell> I can do css to un-break them, e.g. ol[type="i"] { list-style-type:lower-roman; }
<AlanBell> that would be done for each type option
<AlanBell> or I could stop reset.css from breaking it in the first place. Which do you think?
<AlanBell> actually reset.css does
<AlanBell> ol, ul { list-style: none;
<AlanBell> }
<AlanBell> I am thinking un-break it in styles.css
<AlanBell> there are quite a lot of things in screen.css which I think should really be in styles.css because they apply to all media types
<AlanBell> can't see why you would want lists to have different numbering schemes when printed vs on screen for example
<AlanBell> ok, I *think* the most correct, or least wrong, solution is to change reset.css to list-type:inherit outside none
<AlanBell> and just drop the list-style-type:decimal from screen.css
<newz2000> AlanBell: I support the idea of fixing reset.css if you are ok with doing that
<AlanBell> yup
<newz2000> thanks, great suggestion
* You're now known as ubuntulog
* You're now known as ubuntulog_
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-17
<MTecknology> wow.. 199 open bugs
<MTecknology> bug 632179 really kinda bothers me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 632179 in ubuntu-website "light-base-theme has bad background width (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632179
<l3on> newz2000: Hi!...
<l3on> We are hacking ubuntu.it in order to migrate contents in Drupal CMS (and yes, we are hacking light theme too)... I've just a question: could you provide me a list of drupal modules used in ubuntu.com?
<l3on> we are unknow drupal, could you give us a little help?
<newz2000> hey l3on
<newz2000> my list of modules may not be too helpful for you
<newz2000> because the site had a lot of heavy customization
<newz2000> And I don't suggest doing it like we did… we hate it
<newz2000> (contractors did most of the work)
<newz2000> instead, why don't you ask how to do something that you like from the main site and I can give tips on how to do that
<newz2000> (others in the community can help too)
<l3on> ah ok... :)
<l3on> First problem:
<l3on>  * Main page
<l3on>    + Sub-page 1
<l3on>    + Sub-page 2
<l3on> I can't show the "sub-pages links" in the header when user show that section of the site...
<l3on> In other words: look at this: http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<newz2000> that is a built in capability of Drupal using the menus
<l3on> You have Main Header (Desktop-Netbook-..etc...) and Second one (CoC-Leadership-etc...)
<l3on> I'm not able to show second one using light-drupal-theme
 * newz2000 -> phone
<newz2000> just a min
<l3on> oki
<newz2000> basically, when you create a page you add it to the primary menu. That makes it show up at the top
<newz2000> You can make other pages children of the primary menu and they'll show up as 2nd level items and the parent will be highlighted
<newz2000> l3on: ^
<newz2000> You can go into the admin area and move things around too. It's slick.
<newz2000> I'd say give it a try and then come back to the mailing list if you need help still.
<newz2000> I've just filed the ticket to have planet.ubuntu.com updated to the new theme
<newz2000> stas: I used your theme with just a few minor tweaks
<stas> newz2000: it has to be updated anyway
<stas> :)
<stas> but cool to hear that
<newz2000> your theme needs updated?
<stas> for planet yes
<stas> with the latest stuff I got in wordpress theme
<stas> i can try a sync till this weekend, newz2000 point me to the ticket
<newz2000> it's internal system but I'll give you my branch if you like: lp:~canonical-isd-hackers/ubuntu-website/light-planet-theme
<newz2000> stas: that branch should merge quite cleanly into yours if you care to
<stas> newz2000: says ERROR: Not a branch
<newz2000> hmm...
<stas> might be some acl issue
<newz2000> oh
<newz2000> yes, that may be. Just a min, let me see if I can resolve that.
<newz2000> well, it says the branch is public, how about this: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-isd-hackers/ubuntu-website/light-planet-theme
<newz2000> stas: ^
<stas> so the best would be to mail you/publish a patch
<stas> newz2000: works
<stas> my bad, I copycat wrongly
<newz2000> oh, cool
<stas> newz2000: ok, I'll look into it, let me a day/another
<newz2000> stas: no sweat, I'm going to move forward with this for now
<newz2000> stas: while you're here, let me bug you w/ one question
<stas> shoot
<newz2000> is the courseware stuff you're doing a good replacement for moodle?
<stas> it has no automatic tests/quizes like in moodle, the rest is pretty comparable
<stas> i'm going to work on quizes/tests in nearest future
<newz2000> ok, just curious.
<newz2000> I may have to ask you some more questions soon. I really hate moodle and am being asked to help set up a new one.
<stas> the best would be too watch the video, just a sec
<stas> http://scholarpress.github.com/buddypress-courseware/ this one
<stas> sorry for my voice, I was kinda drunken :)
<newz2000> :-P
<newz2000> I'll check it out, thanks
<stas> just ignore the voice :D
<newz2000> ok
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-18
<newz2000> cjohnston: are you on twitter or identica?
<newz2000> ah, found you
<cjohnston> uh oh
<AlanBell> newz2000: wassup with bug 675316 then?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 675316 in ubuntu-website "Light Theme ordered & un-ordered lists not indenting (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675316
<newz2000> AlanBell: I had to do an emergency release, your patch is going in today or tomorrow morning
<newz2000> As well as some other packages
<newz2000> but in the mean time, that bug is closed
<AlanBell> ok, fair enough, emergencies happen :)
<AlanBell> I was just a little concerned to see live getting ahead of trunk
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-19
<newz2000> Hi, in about 1 hour I'm going to be offline for over a week.
<newz2000> cjohnston knows what to do in case of emergency. If in doubt, hit up the mailing list, #canonical-sysadmin or anyone @canonical.com
<newz2000> My direct coworkers hang out in #canonical-isd and if you ping one of them they will know who needs to be contacted.
<mhall119> is #canonical-isd open to anyone to join?
 * mhall119 senses a new lurking place
<newz2000> it's not a very interesting place. It's mostly for people who need help with single sign on
<nhandler> mhall119: Yeah, it is rather dull and uninteresting
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-14
<nigelb> mhall119: Pretty sure we can't see that page.
<mhall119> nigelb: you can't, but IS can
<mhall119> it's basically what's in the pastebin, with similar scripts for doing the same in Wordpress and Drupal, but it should make IS more comfortable knowing it's an established proceedure
<mhall119> knome: it's orphaned, we don't have enough developers to tend to all of the projects we'd like to see done.  Would you be interested in adopting it?
<nigelb> mhall119: ahh. cool.
<nigelb> mhall119: http://instagram-engineering.tumblr.com/post/12651721845/instagram-engineering-challenge-the-unshredder
<nigelb> [Django] Error (EXTERNAL IP): /events/no-team/35/detail/
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston ^ wtf :|
<nigelb> Who's even trying to hit those URLs.
<knome> mhall119, not really.
<cjohnston> nigelb: thats the same as bug #692121
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 692121 in loco-team-portal "Team event has been unlinked to loco team on loco.ubuntu.com (affects: 1)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/692121
<cjohnston> but 35, and 74 which was another error, are old
<nigelb> cjohnston: ah
<knome> mhall119, is there somebody who could help with getting started with the reports if i got a new contributor doing that?
<nigelb> knome: we're all willing to help :)
<daker> knome, what kind of report ?
<nigelb> daker: team reports
<nigelb> THere was an app written but is current abandoned because there's just 4 of us.
<daker> nigelb, where ?
<nigelb> 5 if you count Ronnie, but he's been busy lately.
<cjohnston> daker: any chance you have some time today to work on something ajaxy?
<knome> what's the status of the app then?
<cjohnston> knome: abandoned and horrible
<daker> cjohnston, shoot
<cjohnston> ~team-reports
<cjohnston> daker: I'm adding regional contacts.. and mhall119 and I were thinking an ajaxy way of adding them
<knome> so one would need to roll the updates in the wiki?
<cjohnston> knome: its meant to be a stand along thing
<knome> yes, but if the app is ready you can't use it, am i right?
<knome> *is not ready
<nigelb> BUt yes, there should be an easy way for UWN to get the reports
<cjohnston> correct.. it needs alot of work before it will be ready
<knome> so, if somebody would take the task, he would need to work with the wiki, as previously?
<cjohnston> he wouldnt need to work with the wiki.. he would work on the app, when the app is ready it would be deployed, then we could stop using the wiki for team reports.
<knome> right. so if nobody can work with the app, the team reports are not going to happen anyway?
<cjohnston> if noone is working on the app, the teams that do reports will continue doing them on the wiki
<knome> yes, but they are not gathered in one page.
<knome> the last complete is from august
<cjohnston> for what team? i know teams did them in october
<knome> for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<cjohnston> whoever aggrigates them hasnt i guess
<nigelb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/October2011
<nigelb> The frontpage hasn't been updated is all.
<knome> right.
<mhall119> knome: dholbach was the last person working on the team reports app, I think, so you can talk to him about direction.  cjohnston nigelb and I can help anybody get started with django
<knome> i have no time to work on the app.
<mhall119> :(
<AlanBell> who just broke events pages then?
<AlanBell> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1412/detail/
<doctormo-other> AlanBell: What's broken?
<AlanBell> the update registration was a second ago
<doctormo-other> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/1340/detail/ <- that one seems a bit broken
<head_victim> AlanBell: I saw it when you pasted it. It's moved to the rhs but it's now back within the bounds of the page
<doctormo-other> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-uk/889/detail/ <- But that one looks nice
<AlanBell> yeah, looks like it was in the process of landing
<doctormo-other> We should probably take the register button away if it's past the event date
<knome> btw, is anybody here from the canonical IS?
<cjohnston> knome: they hang out in #canonica-sysadmins
<knome> okay.
<knome> hmm. nobody in that (or canonical-) channel?
<cjohnston> knome: they hang out in #canonica-sysadmin
<cjohnston> sorry
<knome> right
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: That's canonica and not canonical?
<cjohnston> doctormo-other: can you tell him please
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> i cant type i guess
<cjohnston> #canonical-sysadmin knome
<doctormo-other> cjohnston: lol, you can type... unless all these chars are coming from your mind...
<doctormo-other> mundane action from a distance lol
<cjohnston> somewhere between the mind and the fingers there is a miscommunication
<doctormo-other> error between enery wave and collapse? Must be that damn entropy!
<cjohnston> lol
<doctormo-other> energy* although with my misspellings, I get to pathologise it as dyslexia ;-)
<knome> cjohnston, yep, thanks.
<newz2000> Wow, I missed a lot while I was away! I see I've been pinged but the scrollback is huge, so ping me again if you still need me.
<cjohnston> newz2000: we always need you
 * newz2000 feels good to be needed
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~lamont/loco-team-portal/production-merge-urt18784/+merge/82193
<daker_> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.889567/+merge/82053
<cjohnston> mhall119: were you able to figure out the summit problem
<mhall119> cjohnston: no, I'll need to snoop around on the server, is it in place now?
<cjohnston> no.. he reverted due to the damage
<mhall119> are the files still on there somewhere?
<mhall119> in a separate branch or something?
<cjohnston> the old local_settings is in place, the new one is in the email we had as well as the rt
<cjohnston> daker_: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-team-portal/regional-contact  this is what i need some ajaxy type love with
<daker_> ok
<daker_> cjohnston: how this would work ?
<daker_> cjohnston: btw can you share the analytics access ?
<cjohnston> daker_: when an admin goes to edit the team
<cjohnston> i see having one field to pick the contact, and one field to define the region
<cjohnston> and then a button that they can click that will add a second field to pick a contact and a second field to define the region
<cjohnston> and that continue on
<daker_> ok
<cjohnston> if that makes any sense to you
<daker_> cjohnston: i have made the frontend
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> awesome
<daker_> cjohnston: http://paste.ubuntu.com/738693/
<cjohnston> that is the add button stuff only right?
<cjohnston> hm
<cjohnston> nm
<cjohnston> it has the fields too
<daker_> yep you click add it will duplicate the div
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-15
<nigelb> daker_: Nice job on the open graph :)
<cjohnston> mornin
<nigelb> ohai cjohnston
<cjohnston> o/
<nigelb> did you guys figure out the local_settings issue?
<cjohnston> no
<nigelb> I will try something out when I get back.
<nigelb> Next few days I'm going into preparing for my talks.
<cjohnston> !fail
<ubot4> Factoid 'fail' not found
<cjohnston> mornin daker_ :-
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> mornin johnoxton
<johnoxton> cjohnston hello! How are you?
<cjohnston> doin well.. thanks.. you?
<johnoxton> pretty good thanks.. over my bout of flu
<cjohnston> thats good
<johnoxton> so, re: summit schedule. Rach has done a bit of work actually. I need to ask her to join this channel
<cjohnston> thats awesome
<johnoxton> and I'll send an email sooooon! about a proposed workflow etc.
<cjohnston> ok.. cool
 * cjohnston notes that nigelb bugged mhall119 and I for days because we werent doing his reviews fast enough.
 * cjohnston also notes that he has had a review waiting for 5 days now
 * nigelb notes his reviews were dependent on one another.
<nigelb> Also, I'm writing a talk for a conf, packing, etc :D
<cjohnston> that stuff isnt important
<cjohnston> :-P
<johnoxton> cjohnston and anyone else for that matter, rachelisking just joined us to help with summit
<cjohnston> rachelisking: !!!!
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb ^ thats you
<rachelisking> hello!
<nigelb> Hi rachelisking!
<cjohnston> bbiab
<mhall119> awesome, welcome rachelisking
 * nigelb is the guy who was skyped in.
<rachelisking> ah, hi all
<rachelisking> about summit, do you guys think we've missed the moment to do a survey?
<nigelb> We did do a survey post-UDS.
<nigelb> Actually, let me ask for those results.
<nigelb> What do you think needs to be surveyed further?
<rachelisking> ah, that would be good
<rachelisking> there was talk at the hacking session of doing a specific schedule one
<rachelisking> oh, actually I never shared the quick notes I took during the session - they are here https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tz0ZREgH6hFA1eJWi8j9aiifzQRSJw7yx7H_JQ-_FDk/edit
<rachelisking> feel free to add / change anything those who were there!
<nigelb> Oooh.
<nigelb> Some of them are in line with what I've been thinking.
<nigelb> Like, room name not being important.
<nigelb> We could do better views for desktop that way, while keeping it same for the screens.
<nigelb> Michelle says the survey closes this friday. So we should have feedback next week.
<rachelisking> ok great, can you remind me what summit questions were in there again?
<nigelb> I think one was general feedback and suggestions
<nigelb> and one was for remote participants - what device they were using, desktop, phone otheres.
<rachelisking> ah yeah, cool
<gmargo> Problem with packages.ubuntu.com - who to report it to?
<nigelb> gmargo: #canonical-sysadmin
<gmargo> nigelb: thank you
<nigelb> gmargo: wait, problem of what kind?
<gmargo> nigelb: The oneirc pages do not have package descriptions.
<gmargo> s/oneirc/oneiric/
<gmargo> For instance, compare http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/lxdm to http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/lxdm
<nigelb> gmargo: could you mention that in #ubuntu-devel please?
<nigelb> Someone there probably knows what's wwrong.
<gmargo> OK
<nigelb> Sorry to point at different places
<nigelb> I initally thought it was down or something like that :)
<gmargo> join #ubuntu-devel
<gmargo> (oops_
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-17
<cjohnston> mhall119: any way for us to get rid of http://paste.ubuntu.com/740822/
<knome> cjohnston, btw, if you have some excess time, could you look why the xubuntu blueprint/progress still isn't visible at http://status.ubuntu.com/ ? ;)
<cjohnston> knome: i need more info
<cjohnston> what bps
<knome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-precise-flavor-xubuntu
<cjohnston> knome: the blueprint itself is only two hours old.. give it a day and then let me know
<cjohnston> the script only runs every two hours
<knome> cjohnston, okay, i will. thanks
<knome> time for bed. nighty! :)
<cjohnston> o/
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes, we can get rid of thate, file and bug and put the traceback in it, shouldn't be hard
<mhall119> cjohnston: basically just replace meeting.description with getattr(meeting, 'description', '')
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug 891469
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 891469 in summit "replace meeting.description with getattr(meeting, 'description', '') (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/891469
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/741344/  is this anything that we need to work on?
<cjohnston> i wonder why we get that when im running the menu test case mhall119
<mhall119> cjohnston: looks like django-openid-auth juds needs to be updated for django 1.3, file a bug against it
<mhall119> deprecation warnings aren't something to worry about though
<cjohnston> aagainst django-openid-auth ?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> looks like it just needs a couple configuration fields added to make django happy again
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> as long as it doesnt break 1.1
<newz2000> Anyone here responsible for this: https://github.com/christianv/jquery-lifestream
<newz2000> Seems extremely close to something people here were working on a year or two ago
<newz2000> demo is here: http://christianv.github.com/jquery-lifestream/example.html
<cjohnston> knome: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-xubuntu.html ?
<knome> cjohnston, yup.
<cjohnston> all better?
<knome> yeah
<daker> http://code.google.com/intl/fr-FR/opensource/gci/2011-12/index.html
<daker> http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2011/11/google-code-in-2011-participating.html
<cjohnston> hey
<davidcalle> hey
<cjohnston> davidcalle: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-community-web-projects.html
<cjohnston> thats the big list of stuff.. but any of the bugs will do as well
<cjohnston> we operate on a "I want to fix this" type of system, so anything that suits your fancy
<davidcalle> cjohnston, I'm definitely not doing "Clean up render.py" :P
<cjohnston> davidcalle: why would you take the fun away from nigelb
<cjohnston> hes whole life is based on that bug.. lol
<davidcalle> cjohnston, thanks for the list. I will pick a first bug when I have time (certainly this week end) :)
<cjohnston> sounds great
<cjohnston> thanks davidcalle..
<cjohnston> your help is welcome on the LoCo Team Portal as well
<davidcalle> cjohnston, Ok
<cjohnston> :-)
<Ronnie> mhall119: congrats with your position in the Canonical Community Team
<daker> Ronnie,
<daker> daker> http://code.google.com/intl/fr-FR/opensource/gci/2011-12/index.html
<daker> <daker> http://google-opensource.blogspot.com/2011/11/google-code-in-2011-participating.html
<Ronnie> daker what about it?
<daker> Ronnie, Google Code-in site
<Ronnie> daker, do you still have your new loco designs somewhere?
<Ronnie> im working on our new loco website and want to get some ideas from your designs
<mhall119> Ronnie: thanks
<mhall119> Ronnie: you should /join #ubuntu-design
<Ronnie> mhall119: ill do, i red about it today
<Ronnie> ill put it on my outojoin list
<Ronnie> autojoin*
<mhall119> davidcalle: hey, do you have a template for those Unity lenses you're writing?  I want to get in on that action
<davidcalle> mhall119, hi
<davidcalle> mhall119, Yes I have =)
<davidcalle> mhall119, https://code.launchpad.net/onehundredscopes Trunk is a dummy lens you can use to test scopes. The branches are scopes. The code is not pretty ATM, but you'll see how easy it is to get started.
<davidcalle> https://code.launchpad.net/unity-lens-bliss this is prettier code by Mikkel Kamstrup.
<mhall119> davidcalle: awesome, I'm going to make a dictionary scope
<davidcalle> mhall119, great!
<mhall119> something I used all the time with the old deskbar-applet
<mhall119> and have been missing
<davidcalle> mhall119, this is really cool
<mhall119> I like this hidden lenses thing, I didn't know that was an option
<davidcalle> Yeah, at the top of the lens daemon file, you have the option to display or not the icon in the lens bar
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-18
<svwilliams> cjohnston, can I run a workflow by you
<svwilliams> I'm trying to understand django, I thought I had it but I'm getting a recursive error
<cjohnston> can try svwilliams
<svwilliams> so child agenda item
<svwilliams> you are on the page
<cjohnston> yup
<svwilliams> ... agenda_item_update
<cjohnston> ok
<svwilliams> I've added a link that takes you to agenda_item_add_child
<svwilliams> the render automatically sets the parent
<svwilliams> so on the "if Request.POST"
<cjohnston> whats the bug again please
<cjohnston> nm
<cjohnston> got it
<svwilliams> 707123
<cjohnston> fwiw.. bug 707123
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 707123 in loco-team-portal "When Updating a task add a link to add a subtask (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/707123
<cjohnston> ;-)
<svwilliams> nice!
<svwilliams> after the form.save in the if request.POST
<svwilliams> I render back to the original parent
<cjohnston> can you pastebin the code?
<svwilliams> and thats when it goes into recursive nightmare
<svwilliams> yup just thought of that one sec
<svwilliams> http://pastie.org/2881070
<svwilliams> needs some cleaning its copied together other functions
<cjohnston> what there is new
<cjohnston> what lines
<svwilliams> its all new
<svwilliams> its a new function, which may
<svwilliams> be the wrong way to do it
<cjohnston> gotcha
 * cjohnston is tired too fwiw
<svwilliams> no worries a second pair of eyes sometimes is all one needs
<svwilliams> I basically tried to understand add and update
<svwilliams> and then implement a function around adding a child and returnin to the original update
<cjohnston> ya.. im kinda thinkin thats a little too much
<svwilliams> yeah I thought so too
<svwilliams> the issue I had was when generating the new agenda_item
<svwilliams> I need to set to it the parent and as I tried to implement it it grew into what you see
<svwilliams> wait ... oh man I haven't been coding enough lately I think I may have it
<svwilliams> when I do the render_to_response out to meetings/agenda_item_new.html
<svwilliams> and it saves doesn't it post to agenda_item_new
<svwilliams> a couple of prints statements would probably tell me
<svwilliams> if thats the case I can get rid of the "if post" stuff
<svwilliams> I think typing it out got my mind cranking again
<svwilliams> I'll let you know how it goes
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> svwilliams: tonight you made me think of something..
<svwilliams> yeah?
<cjohnston> Initially I just wanted a url linking to add a new item basically
<cjohnston> but.. that link should probably save the current item
<cjohnston> and then set the current item as the parent item in the new one
<svwilliams> I thought about that at first, so hmm
<svwilliams> a new save button
<svwilliams> that save's and adds a child
<cjohnston> not a new save button.. just if you click the link 'Add Child Item' it saves the current item
<svwilliams> ok
<cjohnston> svwilliams: i have to head out..
<cjohnston> let me know how it goes
<cjohnston> if you are having trouble, push the code to LP and mhall119 or i can look at it tomorrow.
<svwilliams> ok, sounds good!
<benonsoftware> Hello all
<Ronnie> ping daker
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-19
<AlanBell> nigelb: https://github.com/Pita/etherpad-lite/wiki/How-to-migrate-the-database-from-Etherpad-to-Etherpad-Lite
<nigelb> AlanBell: \o/
<AlanBell> I have an etherpad-lite server running now
<AlanBell> *really* like the read only static url with QR code thing
<nigelb> Nice.
<nigelb> AlanBell: ask Daviey to migrate and we can show IS a successful migration :D
<AlanBell> yeah, I want to do it before the linaro summit in feb
<Daviey> nigelb: I might just do that.
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> I guess saving RAM is a good thing :)
<Daviey> and CPU cycles.
<Daviey> think of the planet
 * AlanBell wonders how it would run on ARM
<Daviey> AlanBell: remind me next week, i'll try it
<AlanBell> I am running it on node.js 0.6 nigelb, someone checked in support for that last week
<nigelb> AlanBell: ah
<Daviey> AlanBell: Depending how well it runs, i might try to push for pad.ubuntu.com to switch to arm :)
<nigelb> wow
<AlanBell> it does get a bit of a kicking at UDS
<AlanBell> maybe stick it on arm and monitor performance over linaro connect
<Daviey> Although, the hardware we currently have access to doesn't have great disk io.
<AlanBell> how much memory can it take?
<AlanBell> the calxeda boards look like they do 4GB per node
<AlanBell> it should scale I think
<AlanBell> if you have one database server I don't see why you couldn't have multiple front ends
<Daviey> AlanBell: Trying buying one of those :)
<Daviey> Getting a damn pandaboard is hard enough right now.
<AlanBell> can martin bogo not sort you out a dev board?
<AlanBell> Martin Bogomolni
<Daviey> I don't think even they have enough right now. :/
<AlanBell> ah!
<AlanBell> I can understand that, one of those trays is an immense amount of stuff in it
<AlanBell> wonder if it will run on a raspberry pi
<Daviey> Ubuntu doesn't really work on those.
<AlanBell> I know all about that!
<AlanBell> I got them to stop saying it would run Ubuntu
<AlanBell> night all o/
<Daviey> nn AlanBell
<cjohnston> knome: ping
<knome> cjohnston, dong
<cjohnston> knome: in your plymoth BP.. the other persons name is wrong and now your spamming me
<cjohnston> ;-)
<knome> ah!
<knome> i think it's wrong in several other places too
<cjohnston> im only getting the one for now.. the other BPs may not be being imported?
<knome> might be. btw, should they be imported recursively?
<knome> we have a BP that depends on another BP
<knome> the wrong nicks are taken care of
<cjohnston> what are all the BPs that should be imported?
<cjohnston> ty
<knome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/topic-precise-flavor-xubuntu
<knome> 2,3,4 from left
<knome> (see the recursive BP's, and the one right to them)
<knome> but i see they only had work items for [madnick]
<knome> err, not true actually
<knome> but they haven't been imported anyway
<cjohnston> which ones havent been imported that should be
<knome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-xubuntu-new-lightdm-theme
<knome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-xubuntu-lightdm-greeter-engine
<knome> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-xubuntu-lightdm-settings-gui
 * cjohnston points knome to the about page on status
<cjohnston> actually
 * cjohnston points knome to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorkItemsHowto#Work_items_in_the_whiteboard
<knome> oh, right
<knome> didn't catch that one as i didn't write the pages myself
<knome> good call :)
<cjohnston> if you fix the BPs, then they will be imported
<knome> all of them, even the dep of dep ?
<cjohnston> the work items area all needs to start with Work Items:   in order to wokr
<cjohnston> work
<knome> yeah.
<knome> sorry as i didn't notice that before, i knew that requirement though :)
<cjohnston> knome: did you by chance just get an email
<knome> i did, but not regarding status.u.c ;)
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-xubuntu-lightdm-greeter-engine [ERROR] invalid state "in progress" for work item "Implement an interface for all functionallity of liblightdm"
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-xubuntu-lightdm-greeter-engine [ERROR] invalid state "in progress" for work item "Implement a library for interfacing with the interface from the theme"
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-xubuntu-new-plymouth-theme [WARNING] assignee "madnick" is not a valid Launchpad account
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-p-xubuntu-new-plymouth-theme [WARNING] assignee "madnick" is not a valid Launchpad account
<cjohnston> more work for knome ^
<knome> hahah
<knome> okay
<knome> thanks
<knome> i'll beat madnick a bit
<knome> oops ;)
<knome> that should be fixed now
<cjohnston> ty
<knome> no, thank YOU :P
<cjohnston> knome: the team didnt show up yet, its possible that i made a mistake, or that i made the change after the config had already been pulled
<knome> :)
<AlanBell> ok, so etherpad lite and single sign on, should we use login.ubuntu.com or openID with launchpad integration?
<knome> etherpad <3
<AlanBell> think we probably need to write another project in this project https://launchpad.net/canonical-identity
<AlanBell> lots of proprietary stuff in there
<AlanBell> personally I am leaning towards saying meh to login.ubuntu.com and writing a plain openID integration
<AlanBell> which would work for launchpad openID and if they want to open up login.ubuntu.com one day it will work with that too
<daker> pong Ronnie1
<Ronnie1> daker: do you have your loco designs somewhere. i want to copy some ideas for our loco website
<Ronnie1> if thats ok ofc
<daker> Ronnie1, images ? or psd ?
<mhall119> AlanBell: use login.ubuntu.com instead of login.launchpad.net
<knome> somebody knows how the dependency tree in LP is created?
<knome> and it expand vertically much?
<Ronnie1> daker: img's plz
<AlanBell> mhall119: that means it needs to be set as a trusted site on login.ubuntu.com somehow
<AlanBell> and I can't find any documentation on how to use it, though I suspect it is standard openid
<mhall119> AlanBell: login.ubuntu.com is standard openid, you'll have to ask IS or launchpad-ops to add the etherpad server as a trusted relaying party
<AlanBell> ok, so I can write the code and test against any old openID and do that bit last then
<mhall119> old openid?
<mhall119> oh, any openid, yeah
<mhall119> you'll want to restrict it to using only login.ubuntu.com though, if you want to get LP team membership data
<AlanBell> ok
<mhall119> I know that UCADay is tomorrow, but I'm going to be spending most of it packing for vacation, and I certainly don't want to forget
<mhall119> so, thanks to cjohnston and nigelb for their leadership and drive in keeping Summit and LTP running and improving
<mhall119> I feel bad for having slowed down my contributions to those projects, but I'm glad they are in such capable hands
<mhall119> thanks to daker and Ronnie (who isn't here) for their work on LTP, it looks so much better now because of the design work you two have put into it
<mhall119> thanks to czajkowski for being our advocate in the LoCo Council and helping us work with all of the LoCo teams in fixing and improving LTP
<mhall119> and of course, thanks to everybody who's contributed in any way to these projects, AlanBell, danilos, doctormon, james_w, Pendulum, and more that aren't here
<mhall119> all of you rock!
 * AlanBell declares mhall119 to rock
<doctormon> indeed, mhall119 is rock.
<doctormon> mhall119: Going anywhere nice?
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> doctormon: Tennessee
<doctormon> A special place! Pick me up some spirits. ;-)
<mhall119> heh
<mhall119> we'll have the kids, going on the Polar Express
<doctormon> I didn't know the pole went that far into the desert. But it sounds great, is that paramount?
<mhall119> desert?
<mhall119> the train ride is through the Smokey Mountains
<czajkowski> mhall119: *hugs*
<knome> anybody knows about the LP dependency tree creation?
<doctormon> mhall119: America is two things, it's either green like England or a desert. ;-)
<mhall119> doctormon: I'm staying in the green part
<mhall119> though hopefully it'll be orange and red this time of year, but I may be too late for that
<daker> mhall119, you rock too ツ
 * nigelb hugs mhall119 
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-20
<cjohnston> knome: http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/xubuntu-team.html
<knome> cjohnston, yeah, i noticed, cool!
<knome> cjohnston, btw, can you accept BPs for precise?
<cjohnston> depends on what bp's
<knome> those in topic-precise-flavor-xubuntu
<cjohnston> your gonna make me figure it out arent you
<cjohnston> lol
<knome> ;)
<knome> nah
<knome> i can wait 'til tomorrow when skaet gets online
<knome> i was wondering if you could do that and knew it ;)
<cjohnston> i can
<knome> okay
<cjohnston> i just have to figure out which ones arent approve
<cjohnston> d
<knome> if you could do that, would be awesome - thanks :)
<knome> i could've done that too but i suppose it doesn't make it much faster anyway...
<cjohnston> does for me :-P
<knome> hah
<cjohnston> ive already got em all open
<cjohnston> im looking
<knome> yeah
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-12
<daker> hey cjohnston i have a few question for summit
<daker> questions*
<daker> 1 - do care about the tracks colors ?
<cjohnston> we do, yes
<cjohnston> bbiab
<cjohnston> work
<daker> cjohnston: when you are back, can you share the code of http://panel.chrisjohnston.org/panel.php
<cjohnston> daker: lp:summit/dispaly
<cjohnston> display
<pleia2> daker: looks nice! I'd replace the actual links with words though, like "Wiki" "Mailing list" etc
<pleia2> *we* know that the "lists.ubuntu.com..." link will go to a mailing list, but it's not so obvious to everyone :)
<pleia2> and I only know what "?" icon "Yes" means "provides local support" because I know that field exists, otherwise it's confusing
<pleia2> people love to complain to me about the icons being confusing :\
<daker> pleia2: thanks for the feedback :)
<daker> hey mhall119 what does approved_date stand for ?
<mhall119> daker: when the loco team was approved by the loco-council
<daker> but i think they don't set that mhall119
<mhall119> daker: it should come from Launchpad
<daker> ah
<mhall119> daker: it should be the date the loco team was made a member of ~locoteams-approved
<daker> ok
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-14
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119 summit mobile (just html/css) http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/summit-mobile/
<daker> hi
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119 have you seen http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/summit-mobile/ ?
<cjohnston> yes
<mhall119> daker: I haven't checked it yet
<cjohnston> daker: give me a bit and I'll give you the stuff that Steve was working on and the ideas I gave him...
<daker> ok
<daker> a long list https://launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+milestone/0.3.11
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-15
<mhall119> newz2000: so are you going to push ahead with your startup idea?
<newz2000> mhall119: well, a start up idea. Right now the primary opportunity is to do some mobile app development not related to squaretap
<newz2000> I'm doing an app for a company who does SAT test prep classes, helping them to make a test prep app for vocabular
<newz2000> And an app for a guy who loves fantasy sports
<mhall119> newz2000: are you doing these in HTML5, or native?
<newz2000> the vocab one is html5+phonegap to get into the app stores, the fantasy one will be purely browser based
 * mhall119 needs to learn how to write mobile apps
<newz2000> mhall119: well, I can tell you two easy ways...
<newz2000> if you have an information type app, use jquery mobile
<newz2000> very easy to take that to a mobile web app or a phonegap app
<newz2000> if you want something more sophisticated, used twitter bootstrap
<newz2000> both of those give you really easy, really powerful mobile web apps with a tiny bit of effort
<newz2000> I have gone to the next level and now use backbone.js for everything
<newz2000> So you make a django app and something like django-rest-framework to expose all your views as apis, then you put your application logic in js. It's beautiful. :-)
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-16
<daker> cjohnston: mhall119 review plz https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/djdt-support/+merge/134741
<cjohnston> My only thought would be do we need it in the code?
<daker> what do you mean ?
<mhall119> daker: when I use it, I make a separate debug_settings.py file
<mhall119> but I think it's okay like this
<cjohnston> I'm just not sure that everyone running in debug would want it
<mhall119> the only down-side to this approach is that you can't get Django's debug output on error, without also getting the toolbar
<cjohnston> Or even that everytime I'm running in debug I would want it
<mhall119> ^^ what cjohnston said
<daker> add an other var USE_DJDT ?
<mhall119> so maybe instead of DEBUG, create another ENABLE_DEBUG_TOOLBAR variable in settings
<mhall119> or that
<daker> :)
 * cjohnston didn't know what DJDT was :-P
<daker> Django debug toolbar
<cjohnston> I figured it out when I looked at the code
<daker> hhh
<daker> mhall119: is it ok if DEBUG and ENABLE_DEBUG_TOOLBAR: ?
<mhall119> doesn't matter what the other variable is called
<cjohnston> I'm good with those two, but agree with mhall119
<mhall119> ENABLE_DEBUG_TOOLBAR is at least descriptive
<daker> well in django they use : USE_*
<mhall119> ok, then USE_DEBUG_TOOLBAR
<daker> mhall119: done
<mhall119> daker: approved
<mhall119> cjohnston: any objection to it now?
<daker> thanks
<daker> mhall119: last on plz https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.menu/+merge/134749
<cjohnston> mhall119: why did you change it back to approved?
<daker> change it to merge since it has been merged
<cjohnston> I assume he saw mine
<cjohnston> and changed it
<cjohnston> daker: want to check out my new project?
<daker> haha
<daker> shoot
<cjohnston> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smoke/quantal/
<daker> ssssslllllooowwww
<cjohnston> uh huh
<cjohnston> >5k db queries
<daker> O.o
<cjohnston> one of the things I gotta do is figure out how to fix that
<daker> ouch
<cjohnston> it was originally written 'quickly' I guess to perform some math functions that are pretty bad to the db
<daker> opening profiles http://i.imgur.com/zECK6.png
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-17
<daker> updated version http://i.imgur.com/Rq7Zi.png
#ubuntu-website 2012-11-18
<melodie> hi
<melodie> can anyone help me ? I can't access the forums
<melodie> I have asked for a new password, I got the reset link, then the new password and nothing works
<melodie> I am using latest firefox in ubuntu precise which is also up to date, tried to remove the cookies, clear the cache, nothing works
<melodie> I also have an open id on the launchpad which I tried to use but as it is not associated with the forum account it is also a no go
<melodie> I need to add a comment in a thread related to a bad bug involving network-manager and connections, and add information
<melodie> then look for a bug report somewhere and I am blocked now because the forum does not let me in !
<pleia2> melodie: the folks in #ubuntuforums can probably point you in the right direction
<melodie> thanks pleia2 !
<pleia2> sure, good luck :)
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston what do you think http://i.imgur.com/z9pYp.png ?
<cjohnston> looks good
<mhall119> daker: is that a profile view?
<daker> yep
<mhall119> cool, looks nice
#ubuntu-website 2013-11-17
<jose> daker: ping
<jose> or mhall119
<mhall119> jose: pong
<jose> mhall119: hey, how can I rename a team on the LoCo Team Portal?
<jose> like, change their URL
<mhall119> jose: it's determined by their Launchpad team na,me
<mhall119> name
<jose> mhall119: and what happens when the team changes its name on Launchpad?
<jose> will the info get merged?
<mhall119> not automatically, there will be 2 teams once the renamed one is imported, then anybody who is an admin on both will have a "Merge" option
<jose> and can a LoCo Council member do that part?
<mhall119> I'm not sure, I'd have to look at the code
<jose> if you have a sec it'd be great - we have a couple of those on queue
<jose> like, I see the button but it's not allowing me to
<mhall119> you see a merge button?
<jose> I do
<jose> (I'm LoCo Council btw)
<mhall119> which team?
<jose> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/thai-locoteam/
<jose> as well as http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-michigan/
<mhall119> and it gives you an error about not being allowed?
<jose> exactly
<jose> 'You are not allowed to merge this team with another one.'
<mhall119> ok, so quickly checking the code, it's only available to team admins, it doesn't check for loco-council membership
<mhall119> it wouldn't be terribly hard to add that check, but you'd need to file a bug and it'll require a release and deployment of loco-team-portal, so it wouldn't be a quick fix
<mhall119> I'm also on my way to sleep
<jose> no worries then
<jose> I'll report it as it'll be quite helpful
<jose> thanks! :)
<mhall119> no problem
#ubuntu-website 2014-11-14
<JoshStrobl> So out of curiosity, anyone here know who I can get in touch with regarding fixing a **non-critical** thing in the core.js presented by assets.ubuntu.com?
<JoshStrobl> I mean if I can directly fix it (like on GitHub or Launchpad) that'd be fine too
<jose> JoshStrobl: probably rt@ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> JoshStrobl: file a bug against ubuntu-website
<JoshStrobl> Did I do this merge request right? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-webmonkeys/ubuntu-web-style-guide/trunk/+merge/241844
<JoshStrobl> It isn't a clear as it is in GitHub.
<JoshStrobl> hmm, I get the feeling that I am supposed to propose for merging by going to my own branch page, which is completely a** backwards of a process.
<JoshStrobl> Yep, that turned out to be the issue *I think*
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: yes, in launchpad you propose *your* branch to a target
#ubuntu-website 2015-11-12
<DoctorD90> devs online? looking for devs about issue in web page :)
<cjohnston> DoctorD90: you can file a bug.. most of the pages have a link to file bugs at the bottom
<DoctorD90> cjohnston, ok, i go to check for it, one moment :)
<DoctorD90> cjohnston, sorry, i cant find it out. page is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx if you can aim me at this link, i will write a message
<cjohnston> DoctorD90: It's at the bottom
<DoctorD90> issue is that it is useless to convert iso in img. dd makes no difference between img and iso...for me is useless convert it, and it may creates misunderstanding in new users :P
<cjohnston> report a bug
<DoctorD90> cjohnston,     Report a bug on this site
<DoctorD90> Got to the top of the page   << ?? do you mean this one?
<DoctorD90> if yes, it was covered by cookie policy banner :P
<cjohnston> "Report a bug on this site" yes
<DoctorD90> ok, it was covered by banner :) thx cjohnston ! i write them immediatly :) thx man!
<cjohnston> np
<DoctorD90> cjohnston, lol https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1486375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1486375 in ubuntu-website-content "bootable usb stick creation steps wrong (os x)" [Medium,Triaged]
<DoctorD90> somebody has yet marked it as useless :P
<DoctorD90> i can make sweety dreams. Bye :)
